# Aircraft Hydraulic Systems



## Reqllmy (2 مايو 2010)

*Aircraft Hydraulic Systems*​ 








Sphaera provides high quality bespoke CBT courseware covering commercial and military aircraft. We also provide an expanding range of readily available COTS training products that includes basic hydraulic principles.

View aviation training products list​
Basic hydraulic principles​





​ 

An interactive aircraft hydraulic system.​ 


Intelligent system diagrams like the one shown on the left are typical of what would be included within a bespoke CBT course. These can be used to demonstrate hydraulic flow and operation of associated hydraulic system components such as reservoirs, accumulators, hydraulic pumps, servo-jacks and associated cockpit controls and indicators. 

Instructors or students are able to explore inside and observe the internal operation of hydraulic components such as hydraulic pumps, filters, valves by removing components by clicking with the mouse.​






BAe 146 hydraulic panel.​


Fully functional control panels can be used to demonstrate or learn about system operation and also to practise associated flight management procedures.
For more on high pressure indicating systems see:​


Pressure Indication
* Pressure Indication*









A high pressure transmitter with Bourdon tube and wiper arm.




Typical hydraulic pressure gauge.​ 
The pressure indication trainer provides the instructor or student with a typical hydraulic pressure gauge that takes its input from an animated schematic diagram of a Bourdon tube high pressure transmitter.
The user may control the pressure within the system in order to demonstrate or observe the behaviour of the Bourdon tube and wiper arm as the pressure changes.​ 

For more on aircraft hydraulic systems and principles see:

Aircraft Hydraulic Systems​
Basic Hydraulic Principles​

* Basic Hydraulic Principles *











A simple interactive hydraulic braking system.

Hydraulic systems provide a means of remotely controlling a wide range of components by transmitting a force through a confined fluid. 

Because hydraulics can transmit high forces rapidly and accurately along lightweight pipes of any size, shape and length, they are the prime source of power in aircraft systems such as flying controls, flaps, retractable undercarriages and wheelbrakes.
The basic principle behind any hydraulic system is very simple - pressure applied anywhere to a body of fluid causes a force to be transmitted equally in all directions, with the force acting at right angles to any surface in contact with the fluid (Pascal’s Law).​
​





 



For the instruction of hydraulic principles, Sphaera has developed an affordable range of interactive instructor-led CBT, which are available individually or as a complete pack:​


Pascal's Law 


Hydraulic Pressure and Force 


Simple Hydraulic System Operation 


Hydraulic Brakes 


Hydraulic Swash Plate Pump 


Hydraulic NRV​


*Pascal's Law*​













A demonstration of Pascal's Law.​




Pascal's Law (from Blaise Pascal 1623 to 1662), comprises a set of principles formulated in 1648 and states that pressure applied to a confined fluid at any point is transmitted undiminished throughout the fluid in all directions and acts upon every part of the confining vessel at right angles to its interior surfaces and equally upon equal areas.​



This is the basic principle behind any hydraulic system - pressure applied anywhere to a body of fluid causes a force to be transmitted equally in all directions, with the force acting at right angles to any surface in contact with the fluid​





*Hydraulic Pressure and Force*​










The relationship between hydraulic pressure and force.​

Pressure is the force per unit area exerted on a surface, divided by the area of that surface.​
* Pressure = Force/Surface Area *​​Therefore hydraulic pressure is the force per unit area exerted by a fluid on the surface within the container.

For the demonstration of the relationship between hydraulic pressure and force, Sphaera's interactive interactive instructor-led CBT products are simple yet effective. Buttons on screen provide the instructor with full control over the amount of force applied whilst pressure and force are clearly indicated numerically and through use of colour.
For clear comparison of the effect of forces on different surface areas, pistons of different sizes are available.​
​




*Simple Hydraulic System*​












A simple hydraulic system.​




A simple hydraulic system such as that within a hydraulic jack consists of two different sized cylinders connected by a pipe.​



According to Pascal's Law, pressure exerted on the smaller piston is transmitted through the fluid to act on internal surface of the larger piston. Pressure is a property of the system (not the pistons) and is therefore experienced equally by each piston. Because each piston has a different surface area, the force exerted on each piston will be different, even though the pressure is the same.​



If the larger piston is twice the area of the smaller piston then the force on the larger piston will be twice as great. In order to create that extra force, the smaller piston has to be moved by twice the distance.​



It was this principle that was understood by Joseph Bramah when he patented the Bramah Press in 1795.​



For the demonstration of how a simple hydraulic system works, Sphaera's interactive instructor-led CBT is simple yet effective. Buttons on screen provide the instructor with full control over the amount of force applied whilst pressure and force are clearly indicated numerically and through use of colour.​




*Hydraulic Brakes*​













A simple interactive hydraulic braking system.​



In a hydraulic braking system, the slave pistons have a larger area than the master cylinder. Force applied to the master cylinder is multiplied as the fluid exerts the resultant pressure on a greater surface area.​



To demonstrate the operation of a simple hydraulic braking system, Sphaera's interactive classroom training aid is simple yet effective. Buttons on screen provide the instructor with full control over the amount of force applied whilst pressure and force are clearly indicated through use of colour​





*Hydraulic Swash Plate Pump*​












A constant displacement hydraulic swash plate pump.​





A constant displacement hydraulic pump uses a fixed swash plate to drive a set of pistons in and out as they revolve.

At the top of their stroke, the pistons move over the inlet port and draw in fluid at low pressure. The fluid is then carried round and expelled through the outlet port at high pressure as the swash plate drives the piston into the cylinder.
To demonstrate this principle, Sphaera's interactive hydraulic swash plate pump features 8 revolving cylinders that provide a clear indication of hydraulic pressure and flow. Operation can be viewed at fast or slow speed.​
​





*Hydraulic NRV*
*(Non-Return Valve)*​













A hydraulic NRV (non-return valve) in operation.​



NRVs, or non-return valves are installed within hydraulic systems in order to prevent hydraulic fluid flowing in the opposite direction to which it is intended.

Operation of a non-return valve can be clearly understood by using Sphaera's interactive training aid. Pressure each side of the NRV can be controlled in order to demonstrate or observe the changing pressures and flows.​
​


----------



## ابوشوق77 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## samshry (15 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## mharmouche (3 يوليو 2010)

salam,
thanks for this , but the training files are paid , so do you have the training files.
thanks in advance.
Regards.


----------



## شريف مصطفى علي (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (7 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -موضوع مهم و مميز*

نرجو ان يكون هناك ترجمات باللغة العربية و مراجع ....


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

